
GitHub switches back to SVN, launches SVNHub - pius
http://github.com/blog/31-back-to-subversion
======
spif
I love it how all links on svnhub.com point to Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give
You Up.

------
carterschonwald
meh, I prefer darcs, so no loss there.

But seriously, does anyone where have any experience wrt the tradeoffs between
all these new distributed versioning systems?

------
xenoterracide
git is hot why would you want to switch back.

Tech Talk: Linus Torvalds on git <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8>

you can run git on windows too... <http://code.google.com/p/msysgit/>

that project is awesome (just started trying it today) but it includes a full
unix cli including bash and coreutils.

~~~
wfarr
... it's an April Fools joke.

~~~
xenoterracide
ah... I hate april fools. I'm always the fool. regardless. I posted good info.
So why should I get modded down?

------
attack
holding out for tardiffhub.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Do want

